# Hello Again :)



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi

I haven't been around on the forum for a few months, I have joined the NMC but dont have my mice yet, I am planning on subscribing to the new in a couple of weeks, but was just wondering if anyone can tell me what varieties are being shown in Lubenham soon?
Much appreciated thank you x


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

PEW, cream, black, champain/silver, red, fawn
Black tan, choc tan, champain/silver tan, agouti tan
Dutch, broken, tri
Ivory satin, cream satin
Agouti/cinnamon, chin/Fox, siam/himi, silvered/pearl, longhair/astrix

All have classes but wether or not any are entered in all of them is another question pluss all sections have the any other class so varities with out a spersific class can still be entered.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou 

Really hoping to go to this one if not then Enfield, thats on 4th October I think? :lol:

Thankyou again


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I may or may not see u then. I'm off to the real London show this weekend. Got alot on this and next month but I may squeeze it in.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I really wanted to go to the real London, but the day after we are taking our Daughter to University, really proud of her but I will be a complete mess when she leaves!

Hoping to meet you one day


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The best shows for seeing a cross section of varieties are the annual which this year is the Lubenham show or The Bradford,held at Harrogate in January.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi Sarah 

Thankyou, l'm going to have to miss the Lubenham :evil: 

But I've made Hubby promise!! for Oct 4th at Enfield I think   

Really Really hoping to have my mice before Christmas!


----------

